# Blushcreme: Uncommon/Cherche



## ebonyannette (Sep 11, 2006)

Can anyone swatch these for me?


----------



## poppy z (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi,

I have Uncommon & Cherché b/c. I bought them 2 months ago and really love them. They're very differents. Cherché is a brown b/c and Uncommon is a more neutral brown/pink b/c. I use Uncommon more often. 
Enjoy the pics. I hope that will help you. I have put Uncommon today (with MSF Shimpagne), I am NC30, and I took a picture.

Cherché is on the left / Uncommon on right.














and with flash:


----------

